# Bear Boy



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2009)

I was taking pictures this a.m. and came across my 19 year old Bear Boy, a long-haired Manx cat. He's deaf as a post, and never did wake up for his picture.

Yvonne


----------



## Karyn (Feb 2, 2009)

What a handsome man! And 19--that's impressive. 

Thanks for sharing,
Karyn


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 2, 2009)

Awwww


----------



## terryo (Feb 2, 2009)

19 Wow! We had a black Manx that my kids brought home and told me that some teenagers must have cut off it's tail. Who knew..not me. A month later she had 5 kittens, and three had no tail. Boy were we surprised.


----------



## Stazz (Mar 26, 2009)

Awww Yvonne, your cat is soooo cute ! He looks IDENTICAL to our office cat, Tiger !Absolutely identical hehehe. Exact same colouring, I've never seen such nice colouring before  he's 11 yrs old!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bear Boy looks like he found just the right place to bed down.  
He is sweet looking Yvonne have you had him all those 19 years?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, I got him as a kitten. I have only 5 cats now plus one feral that I'm trying to be-friend so I can take him in to be neutered. Bear Boy and Molly (my in-the-house cat) are the only two that I actually "chose." The others just showed up. I chase them away for a couple weeks, but if they continue to come back I take them in. The feral cat has been hanging around now for about 2 months. I can get to within about 15' of him before he runs off. His name is Tomnjerry because he looks just like Tom in the Tom and Jerry cartoons...grey with white paws. I don't think he has ever belonged to any human because he really doesn't pay attention to me. When I put his food down I'll call, "Kitty, kitty, kitty." But he doesn't even look at me. He waits until I've moved away then comes to eat. The bad part about adding a new cat to the mix is all my other cats feel they now have to spray to mark their territory. Smells pretty bad around here!

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2009)

This is my favorite kitty, Molly. She's about 4 years old. Someone at work had kittens and I chose this one:






A week or so after I brought Molly home this kitty, about the same age as Molly, showed up on the property. Because he was just a kitten, I brought him inside and he became Molly's Little Brother, now shortened to Little Brother:






This one was a stray. Came to me as a pretty young kitty along with her brother. The boy kitty was hit by a car on my busy street just a short while after he adopted us, but this is Little Girl Kitty:






And then a couple summers ago I found this kitty almost dead, just skin and bones. Someone dumped her in the country, but she didn't know how to feed herself. Thank goodness she found me. This is Dixie:







Here's a shot of my feral cat, Tomnjerry. He's almost directly in the center of the picture just on the other side of the fence right above the tortoise doorway. This is as close as I can get to him before he skedaddles:






And of course, Bear Boy, who woke up for this photo shoot:






Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Mar 26, 2009)

Love the old guys...
I have lots of pics on Facebook, My cats. fosters, torts etc.. see if you can see here. then click on photos. Lots of pics and albums should pop up.
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?t...23#/profile.php?id=1020552723&ref=profile[hr]
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?t...23#/profile.php?id=1020552723&ref=profile[hr]
hmmmm it not allowing the ID to post... must be a new safegaurd...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Awww Yvonne, your cat is soooo cute ! He looks IDENTICAL to our office cat, Tiger !Absolutely identical hehehe. Exact same colouring, I've never seen such nice colouring before  he's 11 yrs old!



He's a real pain to groom. His hair is like cotton candy!

Yvonne

Laura: I got into Facebook ok (I have an account) but I don't know how to view your pictures. It only shows your picture with the cheetah and I don't see where I click to see your album.

Yvonne

(I've never used facebook before)


----------



## Laura (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe you have to be my Friend to do so.. I thought I could cheat and just post my profile link... send me a message to add as friend.


----------

